# Does anyone take Armour Thyroid thru a PAP program?



## Persia (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to apply for assistance with my medication, Armour Thyroid made by Forest Pharmaceuticals thru their Patient Assistance Program. I am having a financial hardship and cannot afford my medications. Does anyone have any experience with ordering Armour from this company and do you know what the income limit is when applying to Forest Pharmaceutical for help with medications?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Persia said:


> I would like to apply for assistance with my medication, Armour Thyroid made by Forest Pharmaceuticals thru their Patient Assistance Program. I am having a financial hardship and cannot afford my medications. Does anyone have any experience with ordering Armour from this company and do you know what the income limit is when applying to Forest Pharmaceutical for help with medications?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Boy; I hear you loud and clear! We are on hard hard times here!

Have you contacted them?

Here is an on-line application

http://www.rxassist.org/Search/Sear...arch=&Seq=Brand&CFID=7369979&CFTOKEN=30046968

You have to scroll down to find Armour.


----------

